# Are QSI Magnum electronics still viable in today's large scale locomotives?



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

Around 2007 or 2008, I got several QSI magnum decoders and was going to use them in my locos. Then, personal issues popped up and I had to shelve the idea of a railroad empire. Now, I am getting back into the hobby. These decoders and gwire units are now 12 years old (or more). They have never been used. Are these a viable option for
my locos? I have a Bachmann Eureka 4-4-0, a Bachmann 2-6-0 Glenbrook, and an Accucraft Disney Lilly Belle I would like to equip with the decoders and such or would I do better using newer electronics?

Thanks in advance for your input.

vtrrloco18


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, just fine, and they work well, can have different sound files downloaded, there are support forums, etc.

The issue will be getting more of them. There's a market for used ones too, including the Gwire throttles. 

I have lots of information about them on my site, and have all the download files available if you have the programmer, if not, there are people that will program them for you for free (like me).






QSI DCC


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com






Greg


----------

